# Recall training:whistle



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried this or use a whistle to call their poo back with a whistle?

I want to try and do it as once Bo can go out for proper walks we will spend a lot of time in the new forest or at the beach!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I whistle Arthur back if he goes too far out of sight in the woods, I can whistle quiet loud (very lady like I know but year of practice standing on the kop when I was kid!! ha ha). He comes back as soon as he hears me, works really well for us, he also has good (well most of the time) recall with his name and I would recommend you continue practicing with both. Hope this helps x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I too use both and only use the whistle when Biscuit goes off too far and it usually works really well.


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Edited because used the wrong quote see below!


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

calli.h said:


> I whistle Arthur back if he goes too far out of sight in the woods, I can whistle quiet loud (very lady like I know but year of practice standing on the kop when I was kid!! ha ha). He comes back as soon as he hears me, works really well for us, he also has good (well most of the time) recall with his name and I would recommend you continue practicing with both. Hope this helps x


Haha well i spent many a time 'sitting' on the kop (must be younger than you ) before i moved south! But i have bought working dog whistle from amerzon so not quite got the skill.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I use a Spaniel whistle to call Obi back if he's out of sight or he is just too far away. I find it much easier than screaming at the top of my lungs and far less embarrassing!! I use two short/quick blasts.

To train him I started using it at home and in the garden first. Each time you whistle, when the dog returns, give a treat. If the dog ignores the whistle leave it and try again later. Every successful return gets a treat. Surprise your dog when they least expect it. You will soon have them racing back to you when they hear the whistle go. Once you're confident you have it sussed at home and in the garden you can try it on your walk but don't forget to practice recall by name too. Good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm planning on getting a Gundog whistle (I guess same as the spaniel one?). They have a much clearer sharper sound than the general silver colour ones you get in the pet shops, at the moment Dudley hasn't gone that far from me and just calling him or using my not so powerful whistle always brings him straight back but I do think it will be worth investing in one. I've been told to use it every time I am going to feed him, but that was advice from a non cockapoo owner who didn't realise they are usually (invisibly) velcro'd to your leg then anyway!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I use an acme whistle (eBay) think its the 510? Three blows on it and she comes running! Make sure the whistles you get are the same as different whistles have different pitches x


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Just checked it's acme 210.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just ordered a Acme 210.5 from ebay £5.19 inc lanyard and postage, seemed like a good deal.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think whistle training is good.....until you forget to take the whistle out with you!!!!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have just also ordered a couple of 210.5's from Amazon. I hope it helps with recall, but it can't make it much worse! I intend to keep one permanently clipped onto his lead.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I have one attached to honeys lead always with me then. I played games with her to train her in the garden hiding from her then blew whistle 3 times when she came I got very excited and treated her. Only took an hour and she knew what the whistle meant! Good luck!


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Purplemummy said:


> Just checked it's acme 210.


i got the 211 1/2


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Just make sure you use the same ones as they have different tones !


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Stanhope said:


> Haha well i spent many a time 'sitting' on the kop (must be younger than you ) before i moved south! But i have bought working dog whistle from amerzon so not quite got the skill.


Thanks your making feel old now!! ha ha 




colpa110 said:


> I think whistle training is good.....until you forget to take the whistle out with you!!!!


You need to practice the 'yob' whistle!!! haha


----------

